# heads



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

what do the L92 heads come on ?and what are on 5.3 chevy truck engines


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The L92 engine is in GM's truck line and is 6.2 liters, L92 heads are basically monster rectangle-port heads that flow over 300 cfm right out of the box.

5.3 engine list



> Generation III
> The Vortec 5300, or LM7/LM4/L59/L33, is a V8 truck engine. It is a stroked (by 9 mm) version of the Vortec 4800 and replaced the 5700 L31. L59 denoted a flexible fuel version, while the LM7 was the standard version of the engine.
> 
> Power output is 285-295 hp (213-220 kW) and torque is 325 lb·ft (441 N·m) to 335 lb·ft (454 N·m). Displacement is 5.3 L (5328 cc (325 cu in)) from 96.01 mm bore and 92.00 mm stroke. Vortec 5300s are built in St. Catharines, Ontario, Romulus, Michigan, and Silao, Mexico.
> ...


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

ok well the 5.3 big port heads work on the 6.0 motor ? well thay make some more power? heads are off of 2001 chevy 1500 5.3


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

dub29 said:


> what do the L92 heads come on ?and what are on 5.3 chevy truck engines


L98 L76


----------

